# Letting 2 year old cat out for first time!



## Tiggertots (Jun 29, 2009)

Hi guys,

I'm pretty new to the forum so I'm hoping someone can help me?

I have a 2 year old  male cat who was a farm kitten but I have kept as an indoor cat from 8 weeks old, & have taken out on a leash for the past 5 months. In the past month or so my partner and I have taken turns in taking him outside in our garden without the leash twice per day while supervising, however, anytime we get up or open the hall door he cries and cries to get out. I've been thinking about letting him out for a while but i'm terrified he wont come back or something will happen to him as he has been an indoor cat for so long. We are unable to fit a cat flap due to being private tennants, however the two cats who live in the flats next to us seem to get in and out without any problems by just crying at the window. My cat also seems to get on very well with the neighbours male cat when he is out and I'm wondering if he might get on better knowing that he can follow the neighbours cat around? Any suggestions would be greatfully received as I'm very apprehensive !!!


----------



## Cyberfyn (Nov 25, 2008)

It's always a scary time. But as he's been out on supervised visits so many times he'll be fine. Ideally let him out early in the morning (before feed time) and let him explore for a few mins, then bang his food bowl or shake the crunchies and he should re-appear! We have always had a cat-flap though, so not sure about your situation. Keep an eye on the door!

Also a good idea to sprinkle some of his litter around outside. They can smell it from a long way a way.

Ian.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi try not to worry I am sure he will be fine.
You could try letting him out when you have a day off or when you are home at the week end so you can keep an eye on him.
Letting him out when he his hungary is best.
Also each time you call him and he comes back, give him a treat.
We did this with ours and it works quite well.
Good Luck!!


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

I got my cats from a breeder - one was an ex queen and the other a returned kitten. They had been indoor/run cats for about 3 years.

I decided that I would let them out as our environment is fairly safe (no outside environment is totally safe unless a run or cat-proofed garden). They both have taken to indoor/outdoor like ducks to water. 

Both have become avid hunters (not what I would have wanted but that is a cat's nature). I make sure that they are kept in from dusk to dawn and I have trained them to come to banging a fork against a steel dish - sound probably carries further than my voice.


----------



## Tiggertots (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks guys the comments have really put my mind at rest, I've had Tigger at the vets yesterday to get his microchip put in and I'm just waiting on a safety collar being posted out & i'll try the tips you have given me! He's starting to get a little cheeky now, when we take him out supervised he has decided he would prefer running into the next door neighbours garden so he's getting adventurous!


----------



## hayleyb (Feb 10, 2009)

good luck with this im sure he will be fine and he obviously has a loving home so im certain he'll come home.

deff go with the treat thing wen he returns, sheldon now leggs up the stairs and into the kitchen for his.

i live in a flat also so know how difficult it can be with the cat flap. so i jst keep an eye every half hour or so jst to check hes still alrite and see if he wants to come in.

im sure you will have your own routine in time.

once again good luck


----------



## Shmitty! (Feb 9, 2009)

I do feel sorry for cats let out and no one there to let them back in, I see them on doorsteps allover the place and I want to cry, I don't stroke them, even tho I'd love to coz then they follow me, and I am scared they will get hurt following me, or attacked by a dog, or not go back home I miss loving cats in the strreet.!! 

Mine stay in and they are fine.


----------



## Tiggertots (Jun 29, 2009)

Cyberfyn, this may be a stupid question but I forgot to ask! Do I have to sprinkle a little dirty litter outside and will that make the neighbours cats react in any way??


----------



## Tiggertots (Jun 29, 2009)

Did everyone find it quite easy to get into a routine with letting their cats out or did it take a while? I don't want to have him going out at night as I've heard this can be quite dangerous.


----------



## Cyberfyn (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi. Just a little used (pee) litter does the job. It's quite pungent, so the smell, for cats at least, carries a long way. It should not make much difference to neighboring cats. Although they might have a sniff out of curiosity.

We have always had a cat-flap, so our cats have had free access 24-7. They do get into a routine quite quickly.... But make sure it's your routine. Not theirs! Ours are allowed out day and night, but usually they come to bed at about 1am ish and sleep though till breakfast time. Although with the hot weather, they have been sleeping on the swing chair at the bottom of the garden at night. Much cooler for them. We have Foxes and Badgers as regular visitors to our garden (rural) and have had no problems with them for the last 15 years.

Ian.


----------



## Tiggertots (Jun 29, 2009)

Hi everyone! 

Wee update. Let Tigger out at 7:30am hungry and sprinkled some litter like advised. Have seen him sniffing around the neighbouring gardens and seems to be enjoying himself. Not seen him around in the last hour even when I rattle his dish, trying not to get nervous tho!


----------



## nanamoo (Jul 26, 2008)

i was the same when i 1st let my 2 cats out, i kept the back door open so they could come back in when they were ready to but kept going out to look for them, now they come and go as they please


----------



## Tiggertots (Jun 29, 2009)

Woo hoo he came back!!! 3 and a half hours later he popped up on the kitchen windowsill to get fed and now he's having a much needed nap! Not as harrowing as I first thought thank god!!

Now for another question.... I'm thinking of getting a new kitten, what is the best way to introduce the kitten to Tigger??


----------



## catbasket (Jun 29, 2009)

Tiggertots said:


> Woo hoo he came back!!! 3 and a half hours later he popped up on the kitchen windowsill to get fed and now he's having a much needed nap! Not as harrowing as I first thought thank god!!
> 
> Now for another question.... I'm thinking of getting a new kitten, what is the best way to introduce the kitten to Tigger?


Congratulations. Always a nervous time when letting a cat out for the first time. All sorts of things go through my mind - "does he love me enough to come back?" ... "does he love _his food_ enough to come back???".

Our last pair of kittens we kept restricted to the lounge with a baby/pet gate fitted in the doorway. This let the adult cats come into the room as soon as they wanted - it took just a few days for one adult cat to be ready but another took about two weeks to even be in the same room as the kittens. Oh yes - we had to cover the gate as the kitties could squeeze through a gap which _looks_ much smaller than their heads ... and they soon learn to climb it so you have to keep on guard if the door is open.

One other thing - why not get two kittens? They will be far, far more than twice the fun of just one ... watching kittens/young cats play together is one of the world's delights! Think of all the great photos you'll have to show us too


----------



## Cyberfyn (Nov 25, 2008)

They usually look smug when they come home. Like they have got away with something  And then sleep for ages.

Ian.


----------



## Ammy (Jun 14, 2009)

I was really worried when we first let Evie out and trawled the streets looking for her the first few times she went out. When I found her, she used to look mega miffed as if to say 'p**s off Mum, I'm busy!!!' 

Sometimes, she doesnt want to come in at night and after an hour chasing her round the cul-de-sac (ie. her letting me get close then running off again) I give up and leave her out. Its lovely to hear her little jangley bell ringing while she darts about the front gardens on a hot summer night. We are mega lucky though, we live in a tiny cul-de-sac with next to no traffic and fields surround the estate, lots of wildlife to hunt!!- if I lived on a busy road though, my cats would be in all the time. And she never fails to miaow under my window at 5 am!! 

My baby Meg has just started exploring the garden alone and she loves it. They are free spirits, my two!! 

Why don't you try a bell on your cat? Good for discouraging hunting, but also excellent for finding them if they wander somewhere. You can hear the little bell tinkling!!


----------



## Ammy (Jun 14, 2009)

Also, if you are thinking of getting a kitten then read 'cat confidential'- great chapter on multi cat households and a story about Boris and Chivers. After our 2 fighting for the first few introductions we followed this advice and they are now best friends. Excellent book.


----------



## Tiggertots (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks guys!

I was thinking of taking my cat to meet the little kitten at his home to see how they would get on before taking him home and then having problems, would this be a good idea? i.e mayb my cat would be unsure of another house with cats and not get a true reflection of how he would react, or would it be a good idea? Thoughts much appreciated!! Oh and I don't think poor Tigger could handle having two kittens around hehe


----------



## catbasket (Jun 29, 2009)

Tiggertots said:


> I was thinking of taking my cat to meet the little kitten at his home ...


I think that would be very stressful for him, being taken to an unfamiliar place. Best to let him meet the kitten when the kitten moves in with you. That way the older cat can run and hide to a familiar place if he's upset by this new 'thing' in *his* home.

Don't be surprised if the older cat takes some time to accept the kitten - when our newest two moved in Flori spent most of a week hiding under the bed, and Phili hid on top of the wardrobe for a few days. Musky just looked confused, like he always does. Then suddenly both newbies had been pretty much accepted as part of the family by the time they'd been with us for two weeks.

Also remember to give the older cat lots of fuss so he doesn't feel too jealous of the kitten.


----------



## Tiggertots (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks catbasket! I wasn't sure what would be for the best as I was worried Tigger wouldn't accept the new addition and would then have to take him back or sell him on which I don't want!


----------



## Tiggertots (Jun 29, 2009)

Tigger's taking going out like a duck to water, absolutely loves it. Got our little Kitten yesterday, called him Simba, he's settled in well however Tigger growls and hisses at him a bit, is this normal? He doesn't seem too upset though as he keeps wanting to go in and have a sniff to see where Simba is, do you think he'll come around?? I've been doing what everyone has said and keeping them in seperate rooms and allowing Tigger to have a sniff at Simba's blanket then allowed him to sniff him through the cage and he's been going in and out of the room for a sniff every 10mins or so.


----------



## catbasket (Jun 29, 2009)

Tiggertots said:


> ... Tigger growls and hisses at him a bit, is this normal?


Yes! I've always thought of it as the older cat telling the kitten something like "I ain't sure about you yet ... but I'm the boss, okay?".



> He doesn't seem too upset though as he keeps wanting to go in and have a sniff to see where Simba is, do you think he'll come around??
> 
> ... he's been going in and out of the room for a sniff every 10mins or so.


Curiousity is already much stronger than his fear of the new 'thing'. "Looks like a cat, smells like a cat ... a bit small for a cat ... but maybe it is cat? I'll have to go back for another look. Still smells like a cat and looks like a cat ..." 

Just be patient ... here's a pic of Howie and Flori, two months after they met for the first time (sorry for the poor quality) -


----------



## Tiggertots (Jun 29, 2009)

How lovely catbasket! Thanks for the advise, Tigger's been letting Simba into the living room when he is there and is only hissing and growling when he gets too near to him, which is progress, hopefully its just a matter of time before he takes to him!!


----------



## catbasket (Jun 29, 2009)

It sounds like Tigger's quickly getting used to the idea of Simba being around! 

It's important to still be patient though, to let the two cats get used to each other on their own terms and not try to force the relationship between them. 

You seem to be doing a damn fine job so far, I must say. Keep it up


----------



## Tiggertots (Jun 29, 2009)

Thank you! I feel quite guilty for bringing Simba in knowing how poor Tigs feels, but i'm sure he'll get used to him soon. Simba's now desperate to be his best friend running after him anytime he's in the house, v.cute!!!


----------



## CatzEyes (Mar 30, 2009)

It sounds like you are doing a great job. I'm sure Tig will be just fine with your new addition. His reactions are totally normal and after time will get use to Simba. Just make sure you continue to show Tig that you still love him just as much as you always have. Congratulations on your new addition.


----------



## Tiggertots (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks Catseyez! We're trying to show Tigger even more attention than usual but its quite hard when Simba's around as he can lash out a bit if you lift him or pet him for too long, do you think this will subside?


----------



## tiger & lily (Jun 20, 2010)

I wonder if anyone can help 2 very stressed cat owners! We have had our 2 Bengals for 2 years now, since they were kittens. They are indoor cats but cry all the time to be let out. We feel extremely sad for them and would like to let them out, however, we are really concerned about doing this after they have never been outdoors alone. Plus, we are both in the armed forces and therefore they move around quite alot. They will be living with our parents for 4 months over the winter, and we are not sure how this will affect them if they have to find their way around somewhere new all over again. Will they find their way back and will they want to?! Considering that we will have both left them to go away for 4 months, and they get stressed if we leave them with anyone else for just a few days! Also, this probably sounds quite silly but they are female and very small compared to most other cats, so we are worried about how well they will be able to look after themselves!

Can anyone offer any help, or put our minds at rest??!

2 sisters in desperate need of good advice!


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

I am old

When I was young the world was different - no seat belts, cats were mostly moggies, I walked to school and caught a bus (school over 3 miles away), I played unsupervised on my own for 6 hours a day.


In my youth.....

We took our moggies with us on holiday to our granmas cottage in Wales - butter on their paws and let them loose - they always came back. (They travelled on our laps in the backseat of the car....)

I think though that the world has changed - more cars, more aggression

You have to risk assess how dangerous the place is you want to let them out in - and you have to be honest with yourself how devasted and emotinally distirbured you would be if the cat(s) were lost or killed.


----------

